# Planter boxes



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

The wife has been wanted to plant a few veggies, but with the lack of room for a garden, we haven't planted anything yet. I was cleaning up Sunday and found some left over cedar outside the shop and got an idea. I did a little google searching to get ideas and I turned some cedar pickets into some planter boxes for her few veggies she wants to plant. I am by no means a master carpenter! I like wood working and have run quite a bit of trim when I was younger, so I do have some experience. I want to seal them, but not quite sure what to use, any suggestions? 







Final product!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great!! Since it's Cedar, I would leave them alone. Don't want to harm the veggies with any thing.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking to do, but someone told me I should seal them due to the soil and water contact. I think I'm just going to leave them be! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just leave them 

Keep in mind they will last maybe 6 yrs before they rot... It happens even if you treat it

They look great BTW


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Line them with plastic material to keep the dirt and water from contacting the wood. Might leave a few drain holes in plastic and the wood to keep plants from floating.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I'll just leave them as they are! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

They look really great and I am sure your wife is very proud of you as well as her planter boxes. Great job.


----------

